# My lil Jack cross



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Took some cute piccys and wanted to share 









In the woods at the weekend:








My current fav pic:


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

This morning wating for his walk (my boots are in that bag) he comes over to me and puts his paws on my knees, then goes over and noses my boots 

"Mum hurry up and drink your tea!"








Goldie with my Stepdaughter, he was lying in her arms like a baby but he moved when I came over with my camera..


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

He is very cute!


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

What lovely photos!


----------



## benki263 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice pics. How old is he?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you, he is 11 months now  Still a pup though.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

More cute piccys 

Looking out the window:








What did you say Mum?








I'm dying to chew those sticks, but I've been told to just watch:


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

testing PIC


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

He's a very cute pup.


----------



## RobertShaw (Oct 5, 2014)

He's a cracker!


----------



## Hagrid (Dec 10, 2014)

What a beautiful face - looks like a right character!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hagrid said:


> What a beautiful face - looks like a right character!


Thank you  He sure is, he's a cheeky and very loving lil boy.

He is 1 year old now. I wish I knew when his birthday is though, all I know is January....


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Weekend Walk pics:


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

He is such an adorable little one. His pics are so cute, especially the What did you say Mum?. He is like a small boy asking for something from his mum.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

JordanWalker said:


> He is such an adorable little one. His pics are so cute, especially the What did you say Mum?. He is like a small boy asking for something from his mum.


Thank you, he is so cute, I love him to bits!!


----------

